# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب -دراسة مقارنة(الطبعة الأولى)كاملا

## د.شيماء عطاالله

السادة الكرام أعضاء وزوار المنتدى 

يسعدني أن أرفق لكم بحثنا المعنون بــ "ضمانات حقوق الإنسان في مواجهة قوانين مكافحة الإرهاب - دراسة مقارنة" (الطبعة الأولى) كاملا

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

 :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:  :Thumbsup:

----------

